# New open species, the Mirrors!



## Jiccs (Sep 30, 2019)

These guys and girls are based on reflection and inward thoughts above all. They are a very thoughtful race that constantly wonders and worries about about who they are and whether or not they are just a product of their physical body and mind. They also have a tendency to over examine others which can lead to a combination of heartfelt revelations on the examinee’s part and a whole lot of being annoyed. They will also cling onto anything that they form a connection with or that they make themselves. These items are extremely special to them, and for good reason too!


    As far as special items go, they are considered heirlooms that have a great deal of meaning. A mirror’s bonded items are guarded very closely by both themselves and their family. These items may even be imbued with magic depending on how close the owner is to it. Say a vial were to be closely linked with someone. It would gain effects based on the original purpose of the item. The vial could pour healing waters if it was received from a friend or perhaps expel poison if it were retrieved from a particularly nasty battle. These are just fantasy examples but even everyday items may have special meanings and effects.


    Before I get to the physical characteristics, the life cycle needs to be gone over. The Mirrors are born with almost no crystal/reflective scales present. They are pretty normal children as compared to any other species. When the “teen” years happen is when the race starts to obtain is unique attributes. They will start growing crystalline structures at key points on the body, get reflective scales (and reflective irises), and will start slowly turning into crystal themselves. This is when the parents send their children out into the world. It is very important they are sent away at this point because their crystal portions will slowly start to solidify. The only way to stop this process (which is the equivalent of aging) is to obtain meaningful memories and heirlooms. These items slow down and can even stop this aging. Thus the oldest mirrors usually have the strongest memorabilia and magical powers. The biggest and saddest events to occur within this race is when a younger mirror doesn’t manage to get enough meaningful memories and items. They will completely turn into crystal and forever will be unreceptive to the world around them. There is no known way to reverse crystallization as of now.


Now onto physical characteristics.


    The species is known for having crystalline structures and reflective scales. This species is unique besides the crystals/reflective parts in the way that they gain biological traits. Their body changes over time to suit their needs and preferences. They aren’t born with any strong urges or wants besides survival instincts. It is up to them to make decisions to benefit themselves or others. They are free to decide what their favorite things are instead of their body deciding for them. When they do decide on say a favorite color, their body will realize the decision and incorporate said color into a section of “liked things” so they will actually respond positively to the color when they look at it. This also applies to their physical body. They will get longer/shorter fur or differently shaped crystals based on their decisions and favorite things.


    Their biology is very similar to a mixture of a snake and a feline, though they are definitely mammals. They have an upright posture with the chest leaning forward a bit and the neck curving backward into the back of the head. They have longer faces resembling a dogs but with just have slits for a nose. Their teeth are more mammal like and they do not possess fangs, though their canines are slightly longer and sharper than normal. Their tongues are snake like. Their pupils are cat/snake like while their irises are human sized. Their legs are nearly always digitigrade.

Edit: I always forget to talk about the tails. They have thin tails much like a cats that can either be fluffy, short haired, crystal tipped, scaly/reflective, and even a combo of these options. (A sharp crystal tail to be used as a shiv would be cool lol)

Edit: for something to compare the body types to, think of a maned wolf.

Both sexes tend to be very lean and tall, with males being slightly taller and skinnier than females. Their sex is determined completely by their mannerisms and is not based on biology. A mirror that doesn't act masculine or feminine does not obtain a sex after a certain age. Both sexes have reserved sexual traits, with males having and internal phallus inside a sheath and females tending to have flatter chests. Both sexes tend to have long hair unless it's cut short. It’s very common for their hair to be tied back.


Their body is usually mainly fur with crystals only being on the shoulders, back, elbows, back of the legs, claws, tail, and on the head in the shape of horns. These horns are unique to an individual. Their claws will turn into sharp crystal as they age. The reflective scales are usually on the shoulders, chest, hands, feet, lower legs, ankles, tail, and face. Every mirror’s iris will become reflective as well until they obtain a new eye color that has meaning to them. Some even like the reflective eyes and keep them! As a side note the body crystals are VERY durable. They are nearly impossible to break and reform even if they do. A mirror may keep the crystal broken if they like how it looks that way.


    Their reflective parts and crystals will have a tint or even be fully colored depending on how the mirror acts in life. They will gain their respective color over time. No one remains clear unless they are crystallizing or under very rare conditions.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Hoped you like the species! I'm hopefully going to get art of them in soon. Do comment with any opinions or recommendations!

Edit: might as well put the link to the art request here

forums.furaffinity.net: Request: - Anyone feel like drawing a new species?


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 30, 2019)

A good wholesome description, and an interesting species to be sure, aaaand sounds like fun to draw. Will need to mull over this. Hope to see said art soon. Well, whatever SFW variety.


----------



## Jiccs (Sep 30, 2019)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> A good wholesome description, and an interesting species to be sure, aaaand sounds like fun to draw. Will need to mull over this. Hope to see said art soon. Well, whatever SFW variety.


I'm glad you like the species. The last one I made was the Ferx, which were a snake and fox combo. I obviously like agile animals but didn't want to just mash two species together so I made these guys. I'm a nerd for powers


----------



## Darkii (Oct 1, 2019)

This species sounds so awesome! I'm dying to see some art of it!


----------

